# Reversing camera stopped working



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

This might be me doing something wrong. The reversing camera worked perfectly last week. As I duly put the gear into reverse so the screen flickered into life. Since then I have been playing. I have even found out that I can view the image from the reversing camera all the time. However, when I want to view the picture when I go into reverse nothing happens.

It must be something simple. The monitor works and the camera works as I can see the image on the screen. But when I select reverse nothing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Reverse Camera*

Hi Tviall,

I've sent a PM with some advice, please do ring me if it still doesn't work.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

my pet hate? its a rear view camera ! you can not reverse without looking down both sides of your vehicle. dont be tempted to use it when driving forward as you might come a cropper with standing Traffic?and whose following me syndrome!! but I hope you get it working.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think there is too distinct modus operandi (don't know what that means but it sounds like I know what I am talking about. :roll: )

The reversing camera i.e. all you can see is your bumper and in my case, bike rack and about a yard or so behind of road only.

The rear view camera which gives, in my view, a more comprehensive view than a rear view mirror does. 

Both these cameras must be used for what they are. i.e. a rear view camera needs as much looking into as a normal rear view mirror. There is no point having a reversing camera on unless you are reversing.

And most important and far above the cameras are your wing mirrors. These are really the only things between you and an accident.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I think there is too distinct modus operandi (don't know what that means but it sounds like I know what I am talking about. :roll: )
> 
> The reversing camera i.e. all you can see is your bumper and in my case, bike rack and about a yard or so behind of road only.
> 
> ...


Spot on Pusser. 

Of course you use the mirrors when reversing, but they can't see the little child on its trike a few feet directly behind you!! 8O 8O 8O

*Silversurfa* - I don't understand what you mean by "standing traffic" or the "Who's following me syndrome"?

How is this any different to using the rear view mirror on any vehicle? :? :?

I have a dual camera system, and would not reverse *without *using the camera in any situation where kids or even adults might be just behind the van - or even a scooter practically leaning on the rear bumper (and quite invisible in the mirrors).

In "rear view" mode it works exactly like a rear view mirror - except that it works!! With the standard rear view mirror I couldn't see much at all through the rear window - and some vans don't even have a window.

No . . . sorry. I just don't understand how it can be regarded as a "pet hate" when it can clearly save lives - and almost certainly has on many occasions.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just one word of advice, with a knackered reversing cam and reverse judder you really are b*****ed for going backwards!! :lol: :lol:

I,ve got *two* cameras on the back, one for reversing and t'other for rear view. Seems to work well for me, plus each one is a back up (pun intended!) for the other.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*check this..*

We have had 2 problems with ours, Firstly the reversing switch doesnt always switch (check the reverse lights come on?) If I put it into reverse gently this often happened, as the switch was only just working on the limit of movement.

Secondly we had a poorly inserted plug in the side of the "black box" which selects Camera or TV/Vid. The plug didnt seem to want to go in fully and was catching on the casing. This produced a white screen each time reverse was selected.

Grant


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just in case you don't get it working, can I suggest this low tech system that has worked perfectly well for me since 1977 when I passed my HGV. 

Before reversing anywhere, get out of the vehicle and check to see if any obstructions are in your way, wherever you are deciding to place your vehicle. Then if nothing is visible it is safe to reverse using the mirrors attached. There is no need for a rear view mirror on the windscreen as both side ones are sufficient. If there is a possibility of a child standing in the way either, sound your horn or get another person just to stand and watch for the minute or two your vehicle is moving. If you lower your cab door windows you can also hear any warning shouts or yelps before a bysyander disappears under your bumper!

Cameras are for whimps!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Tviall,

I often lose my reversing camera after playing with the various TV options (we've a Freeview TV system in addition to the flip down system Autotrail provide).

I've learned not to panic, but to start the engine, select reverse (with the clutch in), and press the buttons on the 3" zapper that came with the flip down system.

After pressing all the buttons in any old order, the reversing camera always kick-starts into life. (There seems no one button, or order of pressing, that seems to initialise it).

Err..... remember to select 'forwards' before driving away........

HurricaneSmith


----------

